# AutoHDR



## sama (Aug 12, 2012)

One phot processed with AutoHdr


----------



## blaydese (Aug 12, 2012)

What camera you using?

Peace! 8)


----------



## sama (Aug 25, 2012)

blaydese said:


> What camera you using?
> 
> Peace! 8)



Canon X5 (Japanese version of 600D) 
with Tamron 17-50 Non VC version


----------



## blaydese (Aug 25, 2012)

sama said:


> Canon X5 (Japanese version of 600D)
> with Tamron 17-50 Non VC version



I've seen that camera, they have some down the street 
from my house here in Okinawa. So interesting that 
there are different model numbers from USA to Japan.

Keep up the great work! Please post more pictures.

Peace! 8)


----------

